# Unable to build 32 bit so on FreeBSD 6.3 (32 bit)



## Neeraj Singh (May 27, 2016)

Hi 
I am building an 32 bit so on FreeBSD 6.3 using gcc.
But it gives the following error.

```
libdecod.so: undefined reference to `stdout'
libdecod.so: undefined reference to `__strtol_internal'
libdecod.so: undefined reference to `__ctype_get_mb_cur_max'
libdecod.so: undefined reference to `iopl'
libdecod.so: undefined reference to `stderr'
libdecod.so: undefined reference to `__errno_location'
```


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

FreeBSD 6.3 has been End-of-Life since January 2010 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

